# Seat unit suitable from 6 months? icandy



## RebeccaG

We have an icandy peach and with the seat unit it says suitable from 6 months. Why is this? LO hates the carry cot as he doesnt like being flat on his back so we use the car seat all the time which I know isnt great.
What is the reason for waiting til 6 months? Is it as they might be too small? As LO is pretty big and chubby! Or is it until they can sit? 

Has anyone put their baby in seat unit before 6 months? He is only 8 weeks at the moment so not thinking of putting him in yet but I was thinking maybe 4 or 5 months? Obviously if it really isnt advised then we will continue with car seat.xx


----------



## mummy2be...

I dont know the answer to this but I would like to as I also have the peach and I was pondering on this exact question the other day


----------



## RebeccaG

Really? How old is yours? I hope someone knows and can help! x


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls we have the peach and put LO in the seat at 3/4 months (we use like a snuggle liner in the seat to pad it out) I think it's down to the fact that they are meant to have their backs flat. IMO it's better than keeping them in the carseat.

Any other Qs just ask :thumbup:


----------



## krissy1984

I don't have the peach but the cherry, and it says the same thing. Also it says that if they outgrow the carrycot you can use the seat unit before 6 months but it has to be fully reclined x


----------



## RebeccaG

Thank you ladies! I think next month I will get the seat unit out of the box and have a play! I hope to use it when it gets really cold as then he can have a proper little bag to it in and keep warm.


----------



## Emmy1987

You can use the seat before 6 months, I know someone who does, just keep it reclined :)

Also I'm so jealous I want a peach!


----------



## moomoo

Emmy1987 said:


> You can use the seat before 6 months, I know someone who does, just keep it reclined :)
> 
> Also I'm so jealous I want a peach!

It's really good, we have ours as a double too and I can't fault it!!


----------



## RebeccaG

I do absolutely love it - very sturdy and easy to move! Although it is pretty heavy but I'm sure it's helping me burn calories lifting it in and out of the car! I love the carrycot and was pretty gutted that LO refused to settle in it! Does yours like to be flat? 
Victoria Beckham has got one! A custom made seat unit though in purple!


----------



## ajg007

Hi, 
I have the icandy peach and started using the seat unit when my lo was just over 3 months. I just used it on the reclined setting.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lisaf

I think it often has to do with neck support... that they need to have good neck control in order to sit upright.. so once your child's neck is sturdy you can probably sit the seat upright.
(My LO was holding his head up VERY well at 3.5 months and I would have felt comfortable with him sitting up in a stroller)


----------



## k4th

We have the cherry and used it from 3 mths too. 

Lo was just SO nosey and got really cross that she couldn't see anything from the carrycot. We either had it on totally reclined or the 'middle' setting becasue these were most supportive but she could still see lots. She couldn't manage the most upright sitting position until closer to 6mths - she just slumped in it :haha: so we didn't use that.

We figured she was straighter in that than in the car seat. 

I also figure that the Mamas and Papas sola (? I think that's the model??) has a VERY similar seat that is said to be suitable from birth in the recline position!!? 

:flower:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yes I noticed that about the sola - a friend of mine has it and her baby has been in it from birth just fully reclined. Thank you all for your thoughts! Will use it as soon as his neck is more sturdy as he loves looking about and is getting fed up looking at me in his car seat!! x


----------



## lindseymw

I had the Apple & use to put the Newborn foam wedge from the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix in the seat unit with the snuggle liner over the top to flatten it out. My LO hated being in the carrycot.


----------



## Lettuce

My lo likes her apple carrycot but is growing out of it! :shock: so I reckon I'll need to use the seat in a month or so. The woman in the store told me you can recline and use it past 4months if you had a big baby with good head control. X


----------



## smartie

I thought they were supposed to lie flat so their spine was straight and there was no uneven pressure on it.

I'm sure if you moved onto the bigger seat unit it will be fine, we had to do this too as our 2 got too long for the carrycot before hitting 6months


----------



## Kitten-B

We have the iCandy Cherry and had a similiar issue. LO started outgrowing the carrycot from about 4 months and was trying to move about in it / not happy because he couldn't see anything. 

We moved to the pushchair seat from 5 months - think I read on some iCandy literature that this was ok if LO was big enough to have pretty much outgrown the carrycot. You'll know yourself that the time is right - once LO has near perfect neck control and can sit in the pushchair comfortably etc. In hindsight I'd have moved earlier (for short walks anyway). It reclines almost as much as the flimsy buggy my parents have which is apparently suitable from birth and is much more comfortable. Sam is very much the big strong boy though so that makes a difference.


----------



## Floralaura

I had the apple and my carrycot broke when LO was 6wks old and I had to send it back to get it fixed..so was forced to use the seat unit..I padded the seat out and used the footmuff over the top. He was a chunky 6 week old but I felt really bad for doing it..I would prob do it from 3mth+ if LO would only settle that way..this is my LO in the seat unit..
 



Attached Files:







pram1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









pram2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry, I'm rejuvinating this thread in hope that people could help me!..... My LO isn't born yet but I remember from my son getting really annoyed at spending £200 on a carrycot that I rarely used due to him not really liking it!

I have just ordered an icandy peach jogger for this noxt LO and I'm considering not buying the carrycot. Has anyone got experience using a similar type of seat unit from birth?.... I like the idea above about putting a maxicosi carseat wedge in it, or padding it out with a blanket??


----------



## RoxieHart

Toms Mummy said:


> Sorry, I'm rejuvinating this thread in hope that people could help me!..... My LO isn't born yet but I remember from my son getting really annoyed at spending £200 on a carrycot that I rarely used due to him not really liking it!
> 
> I have just ordered an icandy peach jogger for this noxt LO and I'm considering not buying the carrycot. Has anyone got experience using a similar type of seat unit from birth?.... I like the idea above about putting a maxicosi carseat wedge in it, or padding it out with a blanket??

Hey Hun, I had the Quinny buzz first, and never used the carry cot at all, it just wasn't needed. She loved being all cosy in her car seat. I have the icandy peach now and even if I had started out with an Icandy I still don't think I'd buy the carrycot! So much money for something used for so little time! It won't be long before LO wants to be a bit propped up instead of laying down! Xxx

Edit: my LO was in the main icandy seat at like 5 months ish ... They say 6 months plus but I really think its due to how well your LO can support thier head. Also the thing I love about the icandy is when you put the car seat on the frame it's high up compared to other pushchairs, I love it, LO is much closer to you! Xx


----------



## RoxieHart

Oh I just re read what you wrote, instead of padding out the seat you can buy adapters an plug in the car seat... So much easier! And it's all padded out and obviously comfy for LO from birth xxx


----------



## _Lexi_

I've got the peach jogger. It is advised that they lie flat to help with spine development. Could you not check out ebay/gumtree for a second hand one? If baby is small you might find you get quite a lot of use out of it. My lo loves her carrycot, much more secure than the car seat and better for her. I guess they advise it for a reason.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Roxi and Lexi, I have the cabriofix carseat which fits on to the chassis but to be honest I'm not that keen on using it fulltime until LO is big enough for the seat unit. 

I will have a look on ebay for a carrycot but might wait until LO is here to see if there are ways I can pad it out.

The jogger carrycots are so much more expensive on ebay than the normal peach ones. Does anyone know if I can use a peach stroller carrycot on the jogger version?


----------



## _Lexi_

You can, but you'll have the mix of shiny chrome and matt chrome. The jogger ones are more expensive because its newer, especially the new colours that only came out a few months ago x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Lexi x


----------



## broodyc

I have Icandy peach blossom 2 and had to use seat unit when my LO outgrew the carrycot at around 3-4 months old. The carrycot doesn't accommodate a very big baby imo. He was absolutely fine in it though and I kept it reclined xx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks broody x


----------

